# Critique Trent - 2 1/2 Yr Old Male (Working Lines)



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

2 1/2 years old this August 20th, primarily West German working lines.

From a month or two ago:



















Recent:










He has better reach when he is really trying (this is his easy, hot and tired and trying to get to the shade gait)... but even that probably couldn't be considered "good" movement, so please just call it as you see it









Thanks in advance.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I think he is a great looking dog!


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

I think he is very nice, nothing over done and very pleasing to the eye.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

He is a very handsome guy. I agree, his stacks don't look over-done and he is definitely very nice to look at. Stunning how gorgeous that dark face is!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

He's a handsome dog! Congrats!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, really appreciate the kind comments 

Critiques and any other opinions on his structure and overall condition are welcome!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Going totally off memory, but it looks like he's filled out a bit over the last 6 mo or so??


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Nope, I STILL love Trent. Send him here, it's about time for another GSD. I did have a dream last night that I bought one...


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Another recent gaiting picture












GSDElsa said:


> Going totally off memory, but it looks like he's filled out a bit over the last 6 mo or so??


I think so! He's thinned out a bit and put on a tad more muscle, and overall I think he's gained more substance. Not complaining here 



SchHGSD said:


> Nope, I STILL love Trent. Send him here, it's about time for another GSD. I did have a dream last night that I bought one...


I would love to see you with a GSD again (just probably not mine :wild!! Trent would have a field day with Mals. Finally a breed that surpasses him in energy... none of the other dogs in the neighborhood can really keep up with him.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm not qualified to critique. All I can say is that he's a darn nice
looking dog. As stated above, nothing overdone, just overall
what* I *would want a shepherd to look like. I really
don't like the ones with the steep slope and weak looking rear-end.
Yours looks balanced. Nice head. IMHO


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you very much, Pat! Really appreciated. 

I do think his head has filled out a bit more in the past few months, although I know many would prefer stronger secondary sex characteristics. Not sure if, at this point, it would be a fault or simply a matter of personal preference.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Rei said:


> He has better reach when he is really trying (this is his easy, hot and tired and trying to get to the shade gait)... but even that probably couldn't be considered "good" movement, so please just call it as you see it


Not an expert here, but IMO movement shouldn't be considered "faulty" if there is not exaggerated reach--we're talking about a breed that should be able to work all day, and he certainly looks like he can do that! Very handsome boy.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm no expert but that 3rd pic from the top is AWESOME!
I think Ruger's going to look like that as an adult - I love those dark faces, too!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I love that his eyes are standard and not too light. Light eyes kill me! Trent is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone  Any other critiques are welcome and appreciated.

vonKromeHaus - same here. I think I'd like his eyes to be a bit darker, but overall I like them.

I think I'll keep this dog!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

he's very pretty. question: is that considered sable or bi color?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

MicheleMarie said:


> he's very pretty. question: is that considered sable or bi color?


Neither: Blanket-Back Black and Tan.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Very, very beautifull dog!!!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I seriously love Trent. I wish Judge's eyes were a little darker too..but eh.


----------

